# Have you tried it a hotel?



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I use a firestick at most hotels. The firestick has a simple browser window that will open up so you can put in the hotel password after you have joined the wifi network. 

Does the Tivo stream have a way to put the password in? (not the wifi password, the one where you have to accept the hotels conditions)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

genebopp said:


> I use a firestick at most hotels. The firestick has a simple browser window that will open up so you can put in the hotel password after you have joined the wifi network.
> 
> Does the Tivo stream have a way to put the password in? (not the wifi password, the one where you have to accept the hotels conditions)


Its been out for like 2 days i doubt anyone has taken it to a hotel yet


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I took mine to a lean-to in the rainforest.


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, I am "essential" so, unfortunately, hotels are a still a part of my life. I got my stream today. I didnt know they were so new. But on a quick test day..... It is just a fire stick with a search function and auto suggesting shows.. I think it is going back.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

genebopp said:


> Well, I am "essential" so, unfortunately, hotels are a still a part of my life. I got my stream today. I didnt know they were so new. But on a quick test day..... It is just a fire stick with a search function and auto suggesting shows.. I think it is going back.


Just out of curiosity: what more did you want it to do/what did you think it was?


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I hoped it would be one list of shows and that it would address the hotel log in screen better than the firestick. You still have to pick around to find the show you want and on which app. On the first day, it just seems like it different system, that is just different just to be different. It seems that it auto learns stuff like what TV you plug it in to and what shows it thinks you should be watching. So the volume and power just work without you telling it what TV you have. It has an annoying set up procedure. It did work, eventually. The remote has too many buttons that are just enough different from the normal tivo remote you have to turn the light on to see what your doing. There is a way that the the shows seem to show up in one list then you pick the app that you want to watch it with. I am not sure if that is good enough to keep it, since I still have to know where I have already paid to watch it. So the hotel question might be my only reason to keep it. If Like I said day one impression is that it is going back. I bought 2. After setting up the first one. I didnt open the second one.


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I got the answer to my question. It does NOT work in a hotel. I emailed Tivo they said it would NOT work. I tried anyway. They were right. Back it goes.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

genebopp said:


> I got the answer to my question. It does NOT work in a hotel. I emailed Tivo they said it would NOT work. I tried anyway. They were right. Back it goes.


If you plan on using devices in a hotel frequently, I recommend a Travel Router (I got one from TP-Link). It works great, provides some extra network security, and makes the devices work without having to reconfigure each one's connection settings.


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

Don't know what Tivo support person you talked to, but this box just runs a regular version of Android TV. I bought mine specifically for travelling because Android TV supports VPN (means I can watch US TV abroad), and it works fine with passwords and other hotel type WiFi. I have had several Android TV boxes before and they all worked fine in a hotel. I have not tried this box specifically, but I would be very very surprised if it does not work. Just Google "android TV in a hotel" for several answers on this.

Worst case, just install a browser (yes you can do that because its just an Android TV box), and use that to connect to the WiFi. Saying this doesn't work in hotel WiFi is like saying an Android phone doesn't work, they both use the same OS, but the TV box has a diferent interface.


----------



## steven863 (May 15, 2004)

genebopp said:


> I hoped it would be one list of shows and that it would address the hotel log in screen better than the firestick. You still have to pick around to find the show you want and on which app. On the first day, it just seems like it different system, that is just different just to be different. It seems that it auto learns stuff like what TV you plug it in to and what shows it thinks you should be watching. So the volume and power just work without you telling it what TV you have. It has an annoying set up procedure. It did work, eventually. The remote has too many buttons that are just enough different from the normal tivo remote you have to turn the light on to see what your doing. There is a way that the the shows seem to show up in one list then you pick the app that you want to watch it with. I am not sure if that is good enough to keep it, since I still have to know where I have already paid to watch it. So the hotel question might be my only reason to keep it. If Like I said day one impression is that it is going back. I bought 2. After setting up the first one. I didnt open the second one.


Though it might or might not work in a hotel, you ought to try the app called JustWatch, which I read about in this thread. It brings all shows and search together like we were hoping the device would do. You can get this app on a bunch of different devices through Google, but I also found it on Apple TV and I think it is on Roku as well. Very easy search and add functions and once you've got it on one device, you'll find it on all of them. Check it out.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

steven863 said:


> Though it might or might not work in a hotel, you ought to try the app called JustWatch, which I read about in this thread. It brings all shows and search together like we were hoping the device would do. You can get this app on a bunch of different devices through Google, but I also found it on Apple TV and I think it is on Roku as well. Very easy search and add functions and once you've got it on one device, you'll find it on all of them. Check it out.


I would recommend you look at Reelgood as well. It's similar to JustWatch, but I found Reelgood better as it separates out tv shows/movies you have seen vs. to see. Plus the Android TV version of Reelgood was better IMO.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

genebopp said:


> I got the answer to my question. It does NOT work in a hotel. I emailed Tivo they said it would NOT work. I tried anyway. They were right. Back it goes.


With any tech product, don't sell yourself short. Play around with it, and you'll know more than the costumer support rep. This is an Android TV OS, which is much more customizable than the Fire OS. You have wifi in a hotel, this will work. You have your own unlimited data, turn on hotspot, and this will work.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

I used my Roku on a cruise ship in Feb. Does the tivo stream work on cruise ships


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattyro7878 said:


> I took mine to a lean-to in the rainforest.


Did it work?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Kept locking up!!


----------

